
Covid-19 CovidSim Model (Neil Ferguson) - tanh
https://github.com/mrc-ide/covid-sim
======
ignoramous
An interesting titbit-- John Carmack has contributed to it:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1254872368763277313.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1254872368763277313.html)

